# 43  44 " + "

## LAEN

* 43*   .. ""  -* " -  -  -  -  - ".* *44* -  "" - *" -  -  -  -  - ".* 
  43  44  - 8-9 .
  ""   , , 4-5 .
(43-,  5 . 44-,    5 43-  ..)
        . 
   .
    . 6-     10 . . 
:  "".
 :  09202, ,    "".

----------


## Mihey

.....

----------


## saletell

1       ... 45    ...  ,   ,    ,   ...        20 (),   ...          ...     ....  , -    ,           2.50  ...       1,25        ...   ,    ...   ...   ?  ...  ...  ...      
  !!!

----------


## LAEN

1      9 .      "  ",     -   
 01.01.10  7  20 .   5- .    

> !!!

    .   ,   1 c*,    .

----------


## JPM

1 ....
        - 20     11:10  11:30...

----------


## LAEN

__   ?
33? 36? 22? 56?

----------


## JPM

> __   ?
> 33? 36? 22? 56?

     ,    (((   . - ...

----------


## saletell

> .   ,   1 c*,    .

   ? 13:30 - ?!!!
 ,    !!!  13:30  , 1    ,    ! , ,       ...

----------


## LAEN

*saletell*,    *,   *       *   8-...
    *,   *   , * .

----------


## LAEN

43  44   ,     "ʳ". 
   ,  MAN  Scania     .
(           -)

----------


## Mihey

)      ))  ,  - )))

----------


## LAEN

> 

  ,  .

----------

,    .
           ,      .   .

----------


## Ch!p

-      5     ,      "  .
,    ,  ,   .    .       . ,  100.
   ,     ".
      (  ,   ,   ),    .
,       .
    ,   ,  ,          ...

----------

(      ).

----------

